# Dump trailers….



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Borrowed a 7x14 dump trailer the other day. Man they are useful. Anybody own one? Got one for sale? Looks like new are around 11k. They seem to hold there value on used and I wonder if it’s something better to purchase new? Any thoughts


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Friend of mine bought one new from I think Tennessee. He said it was cheaper there then here.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I've got a Big Tex. Dont know how I ever lived without it honestly. It made sally clean up sooo much better. Wife even pulls it around the yard picking up sticks in her "wagon."

With new you know what are you getting. About half of the ones I see contractors pulling are beat to chit. If I have one suggestion it would be to get the model that has bi folding gates and that allows for tailgating, especially if you use alot of aggregates.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had a Big Tex and no complaints. Loved it. I'll buy another one some day. Just need some room to store it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

chaps said:


> Borrowed a 7x14 dump trailer the other day. Man they are useful. Anybody own one? Got one for sale? Looks like new are around 11k. They seem to hold there value on used and I wonder if it’s something better to purchase new? Any thoughts


Been meaning to buy one for several years. Went to buy one last year but the cost of steel the year before had almost doubled their price. I wanted one big enough to load the tractor in and take it to where I wanted to load stuff load it bring it back repeat then bring the tractor back. The one I was looking at went from 14,500 to just over 20k from 2020 to 2021.Still pissed I didn't get one then. But Steel has been falling Don't have to have it but it's a want so I wait. lol


----------



## straightshooter (11 mo ago)

I've got a big tex 14x7 bumper pull. I had a gooseneck 7x16 but a lot of trailer to get in some jobsites. The 7x14 is just right for me. Not too concerned with brands, availability a couple years ago is why I got a Big Tex.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

straightshooter said:


> I've got a big tex 14x7 bumper pull. I had a gooseneck 7x16 but a lot of trailer to get in some jobsites. The 7x14 is just right for me. Not too concerned with brands, availability a couple years ago is why I got a Big Tex.


When I buy another one, I'm going gooseneck. I love pulling a gooseneck/fifth wheel over bumper.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bought a Big Tex last year. Best purchase i have ever made. Can put my bobcats in it and go to small cleanup jobs on the side.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Been meaning to buy one for several years. Went to buy one last year but the cost of steel the year before had almost doubled their price. I wanted one big enough to load the tractor in and take it to where I wanted to load stuff load it bring it back repeat then bring the tractor back. The one I was looking at went from 14,500 to just over 20k from 2020 to 2021.Still pissed I didn't get one then. But Steel has been falling Don't have to have it but it's a want so I wait. lol


I'm i the same boat.....watching a few on a few auctions right now!!!!!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been very happy with my MAXX-D that I bought at A-1 in cantonment. I bought in 3 or so years ago and no issues. I use it every week including trips to panama city with the skidsteer.

One thing to research is the ramp capacity of the trailer. The ramps on the big tex wouldn't hold my skidsteer even though the trailer would.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been wanting one for the farm but, I've been renting one from the Home Depot on 9mile


----------



## gutterman850 (2 mo ago)

Yep. We have a Dandy Dump trailer and it has been incredibly useful for dropping off our scrap aluminum at the scrapyard.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Welp bit the bullet. I hopefully will put it to good use and it doesn’t become an expensive yard ornament.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Sweet! Now you will find all sorts of projects to do so you can use it.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking trailer


----------

